# Kerberos looping detected error



## cybercoke (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi guys, I was trying to add my FreeBSD 10 on a Windows 2012 AD, and when I do the following command `/usr/local/bin/net ads join -U [I]user[/I]` I get the following error:

```
kerberos_kinit_password user@domain failed: Looping detected inside krb5_get_in_tkt
Failed to join domain: failed to connect to AD: Looping detected inside krb5_get_in_tkt
```
I test the communication with the server of AD and it's fine.

The command `net ads lookup` show this:

```
Information for Domain Controller: 192.168.x.xxx

Response Type: LOGON_SAM_LOGON_RESPONSE_EX
GUID: 40fab9ba-b582-41b7-aeef-086f1dc9f339
Flags:
   Is a PDC:  yes
   Is a GC of the forest:  yes
   Is an LDAP server:  yes
   Supports DS:  yes
   Is running a KDC:  yes
   Is running time services:  yes
   Is the closest DC:  yes
   Is writable:  yes
   Has a hardware clock:  yes
   Is a non-domain NC serviced by LDAP server: no
   Is NT6 DC that has some secrets:  no
   Is NT6 DC that has all secrets:  yes
Forest:       xxx.xx
Domain:       xxx.xx
Domain Controller:   xxx.xxx.xx
Pre-Win2k Domain:   XX
Pre-Win2k Hostname:   AD01
Server Site Name :     Default-First-Site-Name
Client Site Name :     Default-First-Site-Name
NT Version: 5
LMNT Token: ffff
LM20 Token: ffff
```
The command `wbinfo -p` results:

```
Ping to winbindd succeeded
```

The command `kinit user` runs ok and the `klist` show the following:

```
Credentials cache: FILE:/tmp/krb5cc_0
  Principal: user@domain

  Issued  Expires  Principal
Oct 29 15:05:59 2014  Oct 29 21:46:00 2014  krbtgt/domain@domain
```

Thank you for your help.


----------

